# [SOLVED] HP CM1017 MFP Color Printing Mismatch Problem



## HyperEscape (May 11, 2009)

Hello All,

My HP CM1017 is relatively new and has not been used much for color printing. It is mostly used for black and white documents printing. The key status as reported is as follows :

Black Cartridge 24% Q6000A
Cyan Cartridge 96% Q6001A
Magenta Cartridge 83% Q6003A
Yellow Cartridge 84% Q6002A

Firmware Datecode: 20061120

The printer is connected via wired network port on a linksys wireless router. The printer software is v1.0 which came on the original CDs which came along with the printer.

OS : Windows Xp Sp3

The problem I am facing now with color prints is that the whole color prints of any kind have a magenta tinge or a magenta cover all over. The magenta hues are found in all of the color prints even the white background space has a light hint of it. Hence none of the color prints is even remotely close to natural colors or even the original input image. I have tried it with all programs (MS Word and Photoshop). I did try switching the ICM Color Matching option enables and disabled , in the printer driver settings.

The colorspace profile in the printer settings and for all the input images is sRGB (the standard setting).

I have tried calibrating the color cartridges a number of times. Have done all the possible options of Cleaning and Cleaning ETB from the 2ndary Service Menu found the printer itself, accessible via the control panel buttons, but nothing seems to resolve the problem.

I am attaching the image URL Links for the original standard test input image and the printed output scanned again at 600ppi to give an idea of the problem I am facing.

Original Image
http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/5452/standardtestimage.jpg

Print Output
http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/1376/printoutputscanresult.jpg

I have tried adjusting the color density in the color calibration options manually to decrease the Magenta upto -8 , but it doesn't makes any difference either and the output is the same.

In the event log I have seen the recent error as follows, which is always till upto the recent page count (around 2000 pages printed till yet ):

*54.1400 Color Plane Registration Sensor Error*

I have searched around and found no practical remedy to it. Have pulled out and reseated all the printer cartridges a number of times, but this aint helping in getting rid of this error.

Is it the error which is making the problem in the color prints. I am not able decode it without professional guidance and help.

Has anyone come across similar scenarios, it would be a great help to guide me any further about how to make it work. I am fearing the inevitable that the printer needs to be sent to the HP Technicians/Support Center even when not much color prints are taken (evident from the amount of all color cartridges left unused)


Thanks for reading and your support.


----------



## HyperEscape (May 11, 2009)

*Re: HP CM1017 MFP Color Printing Mismatch Problem*

Thanks everyone for not replying at all  . I got it figured out.

I was able to resolve my issue by getting some hints from the local HP customer service center. After running a couple of print outs it was evident that all colours are printed except YELLOW, hence all the pictures being printed had a hue of Magenta all over them.

The technician at the customer service center pulled out the Yellow Cartridge Q6002A and was able to find a very small spring on the edges of the cartridge to be missing or misplaced, somehow during the operation of pulling and reseating earlier by myself or someone else. This has caused the yellow cartridge drum roller not to be engaged properly and hence proper color mixing was not done. 

Once it was fixed by fixing the spring back, I calibrated the color cartridges. The color mixing is now ok and prints are dazzling as expected from this nice machine. 

Hopefully and reading from an answer on the HP forums, the 54.1400 error was caused due to it and should not be triggered anymore in the event log of the printer. I will check and confirm. So if anyone facing a similar issue like mine, please check all print cartridges properly and notice even the most minor of the damages or deformations. Sometimes a novice would simply tell you to replace a >70USD cartridge even when it can be fixed by a little inspection. 

Try giving text or solid block prints of all the four basic colors (CMYK) from any program like Microsoft Word. Then notice any discrepancies and non-conformity in the colors, then some basic color mixing prints which would render a color made out of the mix of 2 or more color cartrdiges. This way you can narrow down your trouble shooting to the problematic color cartridge and then you can decide whether to get it checked/repaired or replaced.

Anyways hope my little en-devour would help anyone around.

Thanks.


----------

